
Microsoft extends AirSim to include autonomous car research - shitals
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/autonomous-car-research/?self_driving_airsim
======
shitals
TLDR; AirSim is simulation software built upon Unreal Engine 4 from Microsoft
Research. It now includes car simulation and real city-like environment where
you can test your self-driving algorithms. You can just download the binaries
and start calling its Python APIs in minutes.

~~~
telltruth
Is this same as Udacity car simulator?

~~~
shitals
Not quite... I think Udacity's simulator is built on Unity and the environment
it runs in is probably not as big and detailed.

